
Lay Off the Almond Milk, You Ignorant Hipsters - smacktoward
http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2014/07/lay-off-almond-milk-ignorant-hipsters
======
danudey
"And while I'm lecturing you, I'll be sure to make it derogatory." Nothing
like calling someone an 'ignorant hipster' for buying a product.

This article seems like it was written for people who already hate that other
people like almond milk, and they just want more ammunition so they can
lecture their friends about it.

My wife and I use almond milk for a few reasons; we can't drink dairy (I can't
digest milk fats, she's lactose intolerant), soy milk is highly processed and
the rapid growth in soy products is already a source of environmental concern,
and rice milk is vile. So we get rice milk. We use less than a cup a day on
average, and there are entire weeks we use less than a cup, rather than
'drowning our cereal' as the author points out many people do.

And then there's this gem at the bottom:

 _As for me, when I want something delicious to moisten my granola or add
substance to a smoothie, I go for organic kefir, a fermented milk product that
's packed with protein, calcium, and beneficial microbes. Added bonus:
According to the label, it's lactose-free—apparently, the kefir microbes
transform the lactose during the fermentation process._

This is the most hipster paragraph I've read in months. Personally, I can't
wait until three years from now when someone is writing an article on Mother
Jones about how 'organic' kefir is actually awful for you and the planet and
you should be drinking this other thing instead'. For example, they could
start with how terrible the dairy industry is, like the author outlines in his
fourth paragraph.

Like another commenter posted, if there's something you like, there's someone
out there just waiting for an opportunity to lecture you on it.

------
brickmort
Ever since I tried almond milk, I've never gone back. I was never a big fan of
dairy milk in the first place, but almond milk makes cereal and anything else
milk-based so much more pleasant. it never has the tendency of tasting or
smelling 'off' like cow milk, and many manufacturers add about 50% more
calcium than a glass of regular milk. What's not to like?

as for the price markup, if it means that I'm not gonna have to buy almonds,
grind them up and do all the filtering myself, then that's fine, I think it's
worth it.

~~~
SixSigma
It's actually pretty easy to make your own with a gadget

Something like this :

[http://www.amazon.com/Soyapower-G4-Maker-Almond-
Quinoa/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Soyapower-G4-Maker-Almond-
Quinoa/dp/B00DSC9PCG/)

They are quite popular in the Far East, and that model is just the first
returned by the search. I personally have a different one.

Experimenting with different seeds / grains / nuts is fun.

I make a mix of sunflower & linseed more than any other. Good source of omega
3 and some minerals.

------
acheron
I saw a link to this earlier on Twitter with the comment "Like something? I
guarantee you there is someone out there aching to lecture you about it."

------
SixSigma
you mean "store bought"

I make my own soy, seed & nut milk

here's a machine at random from amazon

[http://www.amazon.com/Soyapower-G4-Maker-Almond-
Quinoa/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Soyapower-G4-Maker-Almond-
Quinoa/dp/B00DSC9PCG/)

That's not a recommendation for that model.

